# BT Iplayer+ (Netgem) with Tivo



## wicked (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi - I'm new to the forum so be gentle with me!

Just bought a BT iPlayer+ freeview box which is made by Netgem. I can't get it to work with the Tivo. I have set it up as a Netgem, 20029 Medium.

It seems that the Guided setup seems to expect this box to output UHF, but it can only output to scart (only has passthrough for UHF). Am I going to be able to get Tivo to operate with this box ?. I have it plugged in to the Aux socket on the Tivo.

Greatful for any help.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

What option did you choose in Guided Setup? TiVo expects Freeview boxes on SCART unless you specify a dual setup like Sky + Freeview.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

From personal experience, Tivo works nicely with the iPlayer (BT or Netgem) plugged into the Aux socket. 

Configure the Tivo for Freeview and run the Guided Setup. 

The Tivo changes channels without use of the wands.


----------



## ramma (Oct 2, 2002)

I had a similar issue with tivo expecting my Netgem box to use UHF. TiVo CS told how to get the TiVo to use Scart for Freeview

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3349985&&#post3349985

Ramma


----------

